# 

## aquarius

*Nieczystości będą płynąć rurą PCV o fi=160 mm. Oczywiście podajcie spadek w %.*

----------


## Witos

Zalecany jest 3%. Choć u mnie miejscami w projekcie mam 2%. Byleby nie pod górkę
.

----------


## zk140t

Ja mam spadek 150 cm na 100 m co daje ok. 1,5%. I to działa już dłuższy czas.

----------


## gogo5660

szczerze mowiac jak wyda tak wyda... papier wszystko przyjmie a zycie zweryfikuje... mozna zakladac ze wg PN jest powiedzmy 3 % a jak przyjdzie do kladzenia rur to moze sie okazac ze spadek jest mniejszy... tak jak pisze Witos ... Byleby nie pod gorke

----------


## speek

Przy duzych odleglosciach musi byc 3%

----------


## el-ka

Nie rób mniej niż 3%, bo będzie się zatykać! Według mnie 2 lub mniej % to ryzyko, a będzie to widoczne (i wyczuwalne) po kilku latach. Pomimo starń i samokontroli, to jednak zawsze może się tam coś osadzić i zatkać.

----------


## beton44

hmmm

sieci kanalizacyjne - to kanalizacja ta "uliczna"

"miejska" czy "gminna"

do której się przyłącza domki   :ohmy:  


spadki w nich to co najwyżej kilka promilli 

czyli tak na metry np 1 do kilku metrów na kilometr  :Confused:  




pisze też autor wątku o średnicy rury 160 mm

raczej nie występują sieci kanalizacyjne o tak małym przekroju...

podejrzewam że chodzi mu o przyłączenie się do sieci
kanalizacyjnej - przykanalik tzw - no to te  2-3% spadku...

----------


## Chatte

Prawdopodobnie chodzi o przyłacze kanalizacyjne - sieci uliczne maja średnicę conajmniej 200mm.

Cytat ze strony muratora:

"Spadek przykanalika kanalizacji bytowo-gospodarczej lub ogólnospławnej powinien być zgodny z wymaganiami normy "Instalacje kanalizacyjne. Wymagania w projektowaniu" oraz wytycznymi producenta rur.

W zależności od średnicy przewodu ułożone rury powinny być ze spadkiem, co najmniej minimalnym, zapewniającym samooczyszczanie się przewodu, czyli uzyskania prędkości uniemożliwiających tworzenie się na dnie osadów.

Zgodnie z normą PN-92/B-01707 minimalny spadek przykanalika o średnicy 160 mm dla ścieków bytowo-gospodarczych oraz ogólnospławnych powinien wynosić 1,5%."

Za duży spadek spowoduje, że woda wymieszana z nieczystoscimi stałymi będzie spywała szybciej niz to "stałe" i w rurze może powstawac osad.

----------


## aquarius

*Serdecznie dziękuję za "oświecenie".*
Nie napisałem, że budowlańcy kanału ulicznego "puścili" mi od trójnika 3 - metrowa rurę przykanalika (jej nie mogę ze względów przejazdu wyjąć) ze spadkiem 25 % (w górę) w kierunku mojego obejścia. Mój spadek, wg projektu, powinien być 8 %. Usiłowałem zmniejszyć ten spadek kolanem, jednak w handlu istnieją in minimum tylko 15- stopniowe (z trygonometrii wynika, że tylko 10 stopni uratowałoby sytuację). Na razie położyłem "swoją" 3-metrową, ale nie może być takiego spadku, bo moje ścieki miałyby pod górę. Wobec tego kupiłem 3 rury o dł. 1-metrowych, które chcę wkopać na miejsce tej 3 metrowej. Chcę w ten sposób "zgubić" spadek 25% , sumarycznie do 8%. Czy to mi się uda?
Pytanie 2-gie: czy dla ułatwienia montażu (mniejszy wsp. tarcia) rur PCV mogę zastosować pastę do połączeń gwintowanych? Mam obawy, co do gumowych uszczelek w kielichach rur.

----------


## beton44

> Chcę w ten sposób "zgubić" spadek 25% , sumarycznie do 8%.



zrób studzienkę

----------


## Chatte

Nie bardzo rozumiem o co chodzi z tymi spadkami: od ulicy do swojej linii rozgraniczającej masz 25% spadku na długości 3m, tak? Jaka jest sumaryczna długość przyłącza? 
*beton44* dobrze radzi - studzienka przelotowa na twoim przyłączu skutecznie zniweluje różnicę spadków (i tak musisz mieć studzienkę u siebie na działce). Wówczas odcinek od studzienki do połączenia z domem kładziesz pod dowolnym spadkiem nie mniejszym niż 1,5% (i nie większym do 15% żeby zachować warunki do samoczyszczenia rur)

----------

> ..Zgodnie z normą PN-92/B-01707 minimalny spadek przykanalika o średnicy 160 mm dla ścieków bytowo-gospodarczych oraz ogólnospławnych powinien wynosić 1,5%."


Dokładnie tak, chociaż zwykle przyjmuje się 2%.




> Za duży spadek spowoduje, że woda wymieszana z nieczystoscimi stałymi będzie spywała szybciej niz to "stałe" i w rurze może powstawac osad.


A to jest "rewelacja", o której czytam na forum muratora juz nie pierwszy raz.  I przyzanm szczerze nigdy w żadnym wiarygodnym źródłe nie spotkałem sie z podobną teorią, co oczywiście nie znaczy że nie ma w niej racji.
Ale czy ktoś mógłby mi podac jakiekolwiek źródło, kóre potwierdzaloby tę dziwną hipotezę?

----------


## j-j

1,5 % w zupelności wystarczy, może być i więcej i nic się nie stanie, prędkości i tak będą małe (ale większe niż samooczyszczania) przy tak małych przepływach zazwyczaj jakie są w domkach jednorodzinnych.

----------


## aquarius

> czy dla ułatwienia montażu (mniejszy wsp. tarcia) rur PCV mogę zastosować pastę do połączeń gwintowanych? Mam obawy, co do gumowych uszczelek w kielichach rur.

----------


## Krzysztofik

> ...........
> A to jest "rewelacja", o której czytam na forum muratora juz nie pierwszy raz.  I przyzanm szczerze nigdy w żadnym wiarygodnym źródłe nie spotkałem sie z podobną teorią, co oczywiście nie znaczy że nie ma w niej racji.
> Ale czy ktoś mógłby mi podac jakiekolwiek źródło, kóre potwierdzaloby tę dziwną hipotezę?


Wiarygodnym źródłem jest ktoś kto naprawia takie instalacje.
"Rewelacja" jest faktem, przekroczysz 3%, masz pewne kłopoty.

----------

> ...Wiarygodnym źródłem jest ktoś kto naprawia takie instalacje. "Rewelacja" jest faktem, przekroczysz 3%, masz pewne kłopoty.


Jestem projektantem, wykonawcą i inspektorem nadzoru - nigdy nie spotkałem się z zatkaniem kanalizacji, która wyniknęłaby ze zbyt dużego spadku.
Mało tego - pod wpływem jednej z dyskusji na forum moderatora zapytałem znajomego, który pełni funkcję techniczną w budownictwie od 40 lat i również pierwszy raz usłyszał o takim pomyśle. Dlatego trudno mi jest uwierzyć w tego typu informacje.
Czy jesteś przekonany, że kłopoty o których piszesz wynikają ze spadku większego niż 3%?
Mógłbys podac jakis konkretny przykład - interesuje mnie to nie tylko dlatego, że sam rozpocząłem budowę, ale też od strony zawodowej. Co konkretnie się dzieje ze ściekami, kóre odpływają rurą ze spadkiem większym niż 3% i jakie były objawy kłopotów tych instalacji z którymi miałeś doczynienia?

----------


## j-j

> Napisał falkon
> 
> ...........
> A to jest "rewelacja", o której czytam na forum muratora juz nie pierwszy raz.  I przyzanm szczerze nigdy w żadnym wiarygodnym źródłe nie spotkałem sie z podobną teorią, co oczywiście nie znaczy że nie ma w niej racji.
> Ale czy ktoś mógłby mi podac jakiekolwiek źródło, kóre potwierdzaloby tę dziwną hipotezę?
> 
> 
> Wiarygodnym źródłem jest ktoś kto naprawia takie instalacje.
> "Rewelacja" jest faktem, przekroczysz 3%, masz pewne kłopoty.



Co sie będzie działo przy spadku w przylączu lub sieci większym niż 3%? Ja również takie coś pierwsze słyszę i wiem że nie należy przekraczać dopuszczalnych prędkości i to nie jest rewelacja. Spadek ma mieścić prędkość w granicach od ok. 0,6 do 3-5 m/s. A w *przyłączach* które mają średnicę DN160 spadek 3,5 % (ten niby ktory takie problemy stwarza) daje prędkość ok. 1,8 m/s *przy 70% napełnienia*. Żeby usyskać prędkość powyżej 3 m/s spadek musiałby być ok. 10 % i to przy ilości ścieków- 70% napelnienia, która jest niemożliwa dla uzyskania dla domku jednorodzinnego.

----------


## aquarius

> Czy dla ułatwienia montażu (mniejszy wsp. tarcia) rur PCV mogę zastosować pastę do połączeń gwintowanych? Mam obawy, co do gumowych uszczelek w kielichach rur.

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Napisał Krzysztofik
> 
>  ...Wiarygodnym źródłem jest ktoś kto naprawia takie instalacje. "Rewelacja" jest faktem, przekroczysz 3%, masz pewne kłopoty.
> 
> 
> Jestem projektantem, wykonawcą i inspektorem nadzoru - nigdy nie spotkałem się z zatkaniem kanalizacji, która wyniknęłaby ze zbyt dużego spadku.
> Mało tego - pod wpływem jednej z dyskusji na forum moderatora zapytałem znajomego, który pełni funkcję techniczną w budownictwie od 40 lat i również pierwszy raz usłyszał o takim pomyśle. Dlatego trudno mi jest uwierzyć w tego typu informacje.
> Czy jesteś przekonany, że kłopoty o których piszesz wynikają ze spadku większego niż 3%?
> Mógłbys podac jakis konkretny przykład - interesuje mnie to nie tylko dlatego, że sam rozpocząłem budowę, ale też od strony zawodowej. Co konkretnie się dzieje ze ściekami, kóre odpływają rurą ze spadkiem większym niż 3% i jakie były objawy kłopotów tych instalacji z którymi miałeś doczynienia?


Tym wiarygodnym źródłem jest mój teść (już na emeryturze), zajmował się tym całe życie. Chciiałem u siebie zrobic większy spadek ale wybił mi to z głowy omawiając kilka przykładów.
Najważniejsze jest zachowanie ciągłości  niewielkiego spadku wtedy wszystko ładnie spływa. Jeżeli spadek będzie zbyt duży woda poleci a to "twarde"  :Wink2:  zostaje.
Jeśli jesteś projektantem, to dlaczego w projektach widnieje spadek 2%? W Twoich jest 4%?

----------

> Tym wiarygodnym źródłem jest mój teść (już na emeryturze), zajmował się tym całe życie. Chciiałem u siebie zrobic większy spadek ale wybił mi to z głowy omawiając kilka przykładów.


Własnie chodzi mi o te przykłady - jakie były objawy "awarii"? Mógłbyś podać?





> ....Jeśli jesteś projektantem, to dlaczego w projektach widnieje spadek 2%? W Twoich jest 4%?


Każdy projekt to indywidualne podejście. Z reguły jest to 2% bo tak wynika z ekonomii takiego spadku - bezpieczeństwo odpływu i brak znacznego zagłębienia przewodów kanalizacyjnych. Ale zdarzają się sytuacje, kiedy spadek jest znacznie większy (aby nie przekraczał dopuszczalnych przez producenta wartości). Spodowane jest to przeważnie warunkami terenowymi.

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Własnie chodzi mi o te przykłady - jakie były objawy "awarii"? Mógłbyś podać?


Objawy:
Uruchamiasz spłuczke i patrzysz jak to co ma zniknąć w muszli wylewa sie na buty.

Przyczyny:
Nieciągłośc spadku(kawałek 1%kawałek 3%)
Zbyt duże kąty załamania(kolana, wloty )
Zbyt duży spadek( woda poleciała a g...no zostało i czeka na następne  :Wink2:  )



Serio jesteś projektantem
 :Confused:   :Wink2:

----------


## Chatte

Dla falkona:
wycinek z wytycznych do projektowania kanalizacji warszawskiego MPWiK
"Na przyłączach stosowane są spadki od minimum 2% do maksimum 40%. Przy
spadkach większych od 25% stosować rury żeliwne.
Średnice przyłaczy projektować Ř 0,20m. Dla pojedynczych wpustów i przyłączy nie dłuższych ni 12m można stosować Ř 0,15m."

Nigdzie nie napisałam, że spadek powyżej 3% da objawy takie jak opisał kolega Krzysztofik, co nie zmienia faktu, że dowolne potraktowanie maksymalnych spadków rur kanalizacyjnych na zasadzie "im większe tym lepiej" sprawi polepszenie działania kanalizacji grawitacyjnej. Pamiętać zawsze należy o wytycznych podanych przez producenta rur (o czym sam wspominałeś).

----------

> Objawy:
> Uruchamiasz spłuczke i patrzysz jak to co ma zniknąć w muszli wylewa sie na buty.
> Przyczyny:
> Nieciągłośc spadku(kawałek 1%kawałek 3%)
> Zbyt duże kąty załamania(kolana, wloty )
> Zbyt duży spadek( woda poleciała a g...no zostało i czeka na następne  )


Nie potrzebnie mieszamy teraz wiele róznych elementów utrudniających grawitacyjny odpływ ścieków. Skupmy się tylko na zbyt dużym spadku. Dlatego jeszcze raz zapytam - jakie sa objawy, które świadczą o tym, że to zbyt duży spadek jest przyczyną zatkania się kanalizacji? I w jaki sposób zostało to potwierdzone?
Czyli - zatkała się kanalizacja, przszedł fachowiec i po czym Twoim zdaniem może on stwierdzić, że przyczyną zatkania jest zbyt duży spadek kanalizacji, a nie np. załamania spadku wywołane osiadaniem budynku czy złym podbiciem kielichów?

----------

> Dla falkona:
> wycinek z wytycznych do projektowania kanalizacji warszawskiego MPWiK
> "Na przyłączach stosowane są spadki od minimum 2% do maksimum 40%. Przy
> spadkach większych od 25% stosować rury żeliwne.
> Średnice przyłaczy projektować &Oslash; 0,20m. Dla pojedynczych wpustów i przyłączy nie dłuższych ni 12m można stosować &Oslash; 0,15m."
> 
> Nigdzie nie napisałam, że spadek powyżej 3% da objawy takie jak opisał kolega Krzysztofik, co nie zmienia faktu, że dowolne potraktowanie maksymalnych spadków rur kanalizacyjnych na zasadzie "im większe tym lepiej" sprawi polepszenie działania kanalizacji grawitacyjnej. Pamiętać zawsze należy o wytycznych podanych przez producenta rur (o czym sam wspominałeś).


Ja nie pisałem, że to Ty mówiłeś. O tych 3% pisał kolega Krzysztofik.
Maksymalny spadek 40% (opisany zresztą nie tylko przez MPWiK, ale też przez producentów czy przez PN), o którym piszesz wynika zapewne z energii jaką uzyskuje woda płynąca z dużą prędkością przy takim spadku, co z kolei ma wpływ na trwałość sieci lub instalacji. Ale nigdy w oficjalnym źródłe nie słyszałem takiej teorii, że konsekwencją zwiększenia spadku jest gorsze samooczyszczanie kanalizacji. Dlatego interesuje mnie czy ktokolwiek zna takie potwierdzenie w źródłach naukowych, czy raczej to taka lokalna teoria?

----------


## plutek

Minimalny spadek można wyliczyć dzieląc 1 przez średnicę rury, np.

dla średnicy 200 mm minimalny spadek to i = 5 promil i tak można wyliczyć dla każdej średnicy.
Stosując takie spadki nie będzie żadnych problemów. Co innego to przyzwyczajenie wykonawców, którzy zawsze robią większe spadki aby się zabezpieczyć. Jeżeli zrobią minimalne spadki a np źle utwardzą podsypkę to mogą się zrobić przeciw spadki a w konsekwencji problem ma użytkownik no i wykonawcy bo daje gwarancję i musi jeszcze raz robić tę samą robotę za frre.
Jeżeli chodzi o minimalną średnicę przykanalika to fi 200 mm.
Powodzenia

----------


## plutek

A co do uszczelek to można je posmarować zwykłym olejm roślinnym lub ludwikiem do mycia naczyń. Jeżeli uszczelka się nie podwinie podczas montażu to wszytko będzie ok.
Napisz jaką masz odległość od studzienki do domu i różnicę wysokości terenu (jeżeli jest), jaka jest głębokość studzienki w ulicy i jak masz zagłębiony budynek to coś poradzimy.
Powodzenia

----------


## j-j

Maxymalny spadek wynika dokłądnie jak ktoś napisał od producenta i jest wynikiem dopuszczalnych prędkości które sa podobne dla rur z tworzyw sztucznych ( ok. 3,0 m/s) a inne dla np. żeliwa (większe ok. 5,0 m/s). A pisanie po prostu że więcej niż 3% to źle i będą kłopoty oznacza zbytnie uproszczenie problemu i jest błędne. Kompletnie się nie zgadzam z tym że więcej niż 3 % oznacza źle.

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Maxymalny spadek wynika dokłądnie jak ktoś napisał od producenta i jest wynikiem dopuszczalnych prędkości które sa podobne dla rur z tworzyw sztucznych ( ok. 3,0 m/s) a inne dla np. żeliwa (większe ok. 5,0 m/s). A pisanie po prostu że więcej niż 3% to źle i będą kłopoty oznacza zbytnie uproszczenie problemu i jest błędne. Kompletnie się nie zgadzam z tym że więcej niż 3 % oznacza źle.


Ja też sie z tym nie zgadzałem, ale skoro usłyszałem, że w przypadku zwiekszenia spadku pow.3% mam sobie kupić "żmijke" i radzić sam, postanowiłem sie trzymac 2%.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## romek13

> Dokładnie tak, chociaż zwykle przyjmuje się 2%.
> 
> 
> 
> A to jest "rewelacja", o której czytam na forum muratora juz nie pierwszy raz.  I przyzanm szczerze nigdy w żadnym wiarygodnym źródłe nie spotkałem sie z podobną teorią, co oczywiście nie znaczy że nie ma w niej racji.
> Ale czy ktoś mógłby mi podac jakiekolwiek źródło, kóre potwierdzaloby tę dziwną hipotezę?


5 lat jestem kierownikiem kanalizacji w zakladzie wod-kan. Z mojej praktyki wynika, ze zbyt duzy spadek, moze wywolac wspomniane problemy.

----------


## shadow_matrix

Odkopujemy temat sprzed 8 lat :]

Spadek większy niż 3 % i problem z zatykaniem się rur? Nie wiem co bierzecie, ale bierzcie pół. To się przecież "kupy" nie trzyma. Pierwsze słyszę i zdecydowanie odpowiem, że nie ma takiej możliwości.

----------


## lotpaj

Ja teraz właśnie jestem na etapie przyłączania do sieci kanalizacyjnej.
"Fachowcy" wypuścili mi chyba zbyt nisko rurę fi 160mm na wyjściu z domu. Do studzienki mam 12m.  ( w tym jedno kolano 90 stopni). Spadek około 10cm. na 12m. rury.
Czymś to grozi, zakładając, że spadek z samego domu jest co najmniej 3%, a dopiero potem  taki płytki?

----------


## lotpaj

Dobra, sam sobie odpowiem.
Niczym to nie grozi, byleby był spadek - tak mi powiedział hydraulik.

----------


## Beja

> Dobra, sam sobie odpowiem.
> Niczym to nie grozi, byleby był spadek - tak mi powiedział hydraulik.


Domyślam się, że to ten sam hydraulik, który ci "załatwił" taki mały spadek  :big tongue:

----------


## derek2223

Witam wszystkich i proszę o pomoc. Chcę zrobić łazienkę w starej powiedzmy spiżarni. Dom jest parterowy. Rura odprowadzająca ścieki przejdzie przez ścianę z tej nowej łazienki i dalej pójdzie pomieszczeniem gospodarczym ok 10-12 metrów i tam połączy się ze starą rurą fi110, która wchodzi w posadzkę na głębokość ok 30cm i dalej po 4 metrach wychodzi na zewnątrz budynku.
Różnica poziomów posadzki nowej łazienki i pomieszczenia gospodarczego to ok 70-80cm. Kibelek będzie stal zaraz przy ścianie przez którą będzie przechodziła rura do pomieszczenia gospodarczego, wanna i umywalka będą w odległości ok 2-2,5 metra od tej ściany. 
I tu moje pytanie: Czy rury mogą być położone poziomo na tak dużej odległości? Różnica poziomów jest nie wielka więc chyba nie da się tu zainstalować jakiegoś pionu i rury z łazienki muszą chyba biec cały czas w poziomie z odpowiednim spadkiem?

----------


## dedert

a od jakich miejsc liczymy ten spadek? Bo u mnie jest rura w drodze na głębokości ok 240 cm (gdzieś do jej płaskiej powierzchni przy dnie) a mam piwnicę. I ok 17m do tej rury od pierwszych kratek w posadzce. Ale pewnie rura będzie pod chudziakiem jeszcze więc jeśli piwnicę mam głęboką na ok 180 cm, to pod chudziakiem 20 cm trzeba dodać? Wyjdzie że na 17 m jest spadku 40 cm. ale jak pisałem do samego dna a nie wiem czy daje się do samego dna. Poniżej rysunek:


Hydraulik dla pewności i pewnie swojego spokoju chce mi zaproponować pompę Grundfos która pompuje do wyżej położonych rur.
Kolejna sprawa, czy to prawda że z kratek ściekowych w podłodze np w kotłowni strasznie śmierdzi i nie ma na to sposobu?

----------

